# Quail Lake Geese



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

So is there a Goose in North America called a lake Quail goose.
Here that they are a rare breed.
Are they a hybred between Honkers and Snows??
Also Any buddy got pics?


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I think you may be referring to Quill Lakes, I think it is Canada and there are some geese up there that have a genetic mutation that changes there pigment. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=46631


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks those were what I was looking for.
So heres the question if one of those nearly all white ones was to fly over the spread could you harvest it? I mean almost completely white,,,,like the one in that pic. almost all white just a few specks of black on the head with a black bill. How could one tell at 80 yards that this was a Quill?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes you can legally shoot them. They are just a Canada Goose not a different species by any means. As long as you know what your shooting is not a protected species and that you are not over your limit have at it. Sometimes Canadas will be almost all white or a very slate grey color which is a recessive trait that dates back to the ice age. Again make sure it is a huntable species and let it fly.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

bluegoose18 said:


> Thanks those were what I was looking for.
> So heres the question if one of those nearly all white ones was to fly over the spread could you harvest it?


sure. during an open canada goose season.



bluegoose18 said:


> How could one tell at 80 yards that this was a Quill?


the honk might give it away.....


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

Shoot away! 8)


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

fall yes...spring NO! if you can hunt honks then you can shoot a quill but not duing the spring conservation order as they are still classified as a dark goose. If you see one in person you will be able to tell its a honk and they usually fly with other honkers.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Only picture I got of one. Shoot them if its Canada season, not in the spring for snows though.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Just had a segment on Jim Zumbo Outdoors. They were hunting on a golf course near Pierre, SD. and shot a couple of them. A friend of mine here in Southern Wisconsin shot one a few years ago that had a perfect heart shape on it's chest.


----------

